# Walking on leash issues



## Bryce0909 (Sep 1, 2018)

I have a year old vizsla that has now started to get way overexcited while walking him on a leash. I will be walking with him and then all of a sudden he will jump at me then he will zig zag around back and forth and continually jumping at me. He will not stop. He won't listen to any verbal commands. 

I dont know what's going on. He eats fine, not in pain, theres no dogs walking by or people that trigger this behavior. I dont know if its pent up energy or what. He will even nip at me. Any advice is welcome. Thanks


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Sounds like you said, overexcited. Do you have a fenced area you can let him run free? Throw a ball and really let him rip it up??? Unfortunately, just walking on a leash is not enough to tire the dog out. I also suggest maybe taking a few treats with you and when the dog starts misbehaving. Show the treats to get attention and tell the dog to sit. Maybe even practice some other obedience like down / stay / shake paw, etc. A lot of times brain work and nose work (hiding items for the dog to find) can have the same effect as exercise. Just be sure the dog associates the treats with the commands and not the unwanted behavior.


----------



## Bryce0909 (Sep 1, 2018)

We dont have a yard but next month we are purchasing a home with a yard. He plays fetch in the house, hide treats for him to find etc. He knows all the basic commands sit, come, down but completely ignores them when he goes nutz.I did bring treats on the walk but it's nearly impossible to get them out of my pocket when he is jumping nonstop on me and going back and forth. We did purchase a new harness though but I think it's a behavior issue.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Bryce, a Vizsla is like a Ferrari. They need to be taken out and opened up full throttle. You're taking him to the grocery store. In traffic.

Off lead at the park, a long hike..daily!...a walk on a leash or a quick ball in the yard won't do it. They need to get that energy out.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

the zig zag is usually following a scent. the jumping up onto you following the zig zag is trying to tell you something. they are great communicators, we just have to listen and learn to understand. it could be a new scent for him he is wondering what it was, another dog, a bird etc. i agree that they need lots of off leash time. that way the energy part will be taken care of. nevertheless they may still come up and try telling you something jumping up and down, at 1 year that is very normal in my experience. When Bende (2.5 years old) smells coyote during our off leash runs, he would still run back to me and trying to stop me to continue via standing in front of me, circling, jumping up and down (not on me anymore) at any price. I learnt to listen to him, and try understand more and more of what he wants to communicate.
Once you have a yard he will be more exposed regularly to some of the scents, but a walk can always bring new ones


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It could also be frustration, and pent up energy. Him just trying to find a way to burn it off. Everything smells good, and he wants to chase after the scent. Unable to do that, and he turns jumping into a game. 
You've gotten some different idea's from the posts. Take what you can from them, and hopefully find the answer.


----------



## Bryce0909 (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I think I need to be more proactive with his energy needs. I will mention that he hasn't done this behavior to my wife. I don't know what that means. I spend more time with him but she disciplines him more often then me. He also is more friendly towards woman then men.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

If you spend more time with him then he sees you as Alpha so that would explain why he demonstrates those behaviors to you and not her....he's expressing his frustration to the one who's in charge...

Off lead exercise daily...and redouble your efforts at being stern when he disobeys on the leash..


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

gingerling said:


> Bryce, a Vizsla is like a Ferrari. They need to be taken out and opened up full throttle. You're taking him to the grocery store. In traffic.
> 
> Off lead at the park, a long hike..daily!...a walk on a leash or a quick ball in the yard won't do it. They need to get that energy out.


This is right on the money. I have learned after a year and a half with my girl that this breed NEEDS to run off leash. Walks are great n all, but they have to let loose. If you can find a park (or even a dog park which I'm not a big fan of) go there and let her run. Hikes however are definitely where it's at. Vizsla is in its glory out on the trails!


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

@Bryce - ditto to what everyone else says. They need to run off leash daily. You should notice a difference. 

I can tell when Jaxson and I walk to the field where he can run off leash, that boy darts off running clear to the other side. Then he gallops with his tongue hanging to the side. If that dog could smile then he is grinning ear to ear! He loves freedom, containment makes his poor little mind go crazy. If your pup has a high fetch/chase drive, I recommend Chuckit toys. We have several, they only come out when it's time to fetch and he sure does love'm, especially the flying squirrel -> https://www.amazon.com/Chuckit-Flying-Squirrel-Spinning-Orange/dp/B000274674/ref=asc_df_B000274674/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=218543830990&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=1260737419858208620&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9027578&hvtargid=pla-354515450801&psc=1

Good luck!!


----------



## ohio vizsla (Apr 26, 2014)

I also agree with the energy issue. I have a V that just turned 1 year old and had several others before her. She has been run off leash in a tall weed field for 1/2 to 1 hour a day since she was 8 weeks old. In the Summer when it's warm, I'll take her out just before sunrise while it's still dewy and cool. In addition to that, I also run her off my bicycle with a "Walky Dog" attachment. I let her pull me for a mile once or twice a day. She pretty much runs flat out for the first 1/2 mile at 18 MPH and the slows gradually to 14 MPH at the end. I don't pedal at all, and only brake when going around corners. This really takes the edge off of her, and it only takes 4 minutes.

You also mentioned you use a harness. That's a sure way to get pulled around by the dog. I started mine with a standard collar, and eventually used a choker collar, for a week, to get her under control. Since then, I only use a standard collar.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2018)

*Tasmanian Devil!*

My girl is 3 yo. We live in the country with lots of acres for running free. When Poppy first goes out in the yard she runs around in a big circle (about 50 yd diameter), passing right next to me at full throttle! We call that her “Tazzing Out”......like the Tasmanian devil. Everyday we take an ATV around the fields where she runs 1-2 miles. If we’re unable to do this (bad weather) for a day or two, she starts Tazzing in the house, as best she can. People compliment us frequently on how well-behaved she is. I always say, her breed requires a lot of exercise! 

The responses to your post are excellent! I often wonder how people without the acreage to run a Vizsla cope with the basic needs of the breed.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

@Renfox44
I'm so sorry your post took this long to show on the forum. Our spamware mistook your post as spam. As soon as I saw what happened, I approved the post. 
We are volunteers, and far from perfect.


----------

